# It's Father's Day in Spain tomorrow...



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It's Father's Day tomorrow (19th) and it got me thinking, being an expat, what other holidays if any have you adopted since living here? We celebrate the Spanish Father's and Mother's Days here (well, any excuse for a lie-in and breakfast in bed), but still keep the UK ones in our diaries for sending cards back to the folks back home.

What about Noche Buena (Xmas Eve) - is that as big a deal in your house as it is in our's?? I cannot give up the importance of Xmas Day over Reyes (6th January) and still hold dear to Boxing Day here (mmm...cold cuts and pickles!!!).

Any thoughts???
Tallulah.x


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's Father's Day tomorrow (19th) and it got me thinking, being an expat, what other holidays if any have you adopted since living here? We celebrate the Spanish Father's and Mother's Days here (well, any excuse for a lie-in and breakfast in bed), but still keep the UK ones in our diaries for sending cards back to the folks back home.
> 
> What about Noche Buena (Xmas Eve) - is that as big a deal in your house as it is in our's?? I cannot give up the importance of Xmas Day over Reyes (6th January) and still hold dear to Boxing Day here (mmm...cold cuts and pickles!!!).
> 
> ...


The problem we find is that the kids are getting a bit clever and now see Xmas doubling up with Reyes being another day for presents.

Oh well, what with the bank hols and the "puentes" and the local ayuntamiento unique bank holidays and the fiestas.... it's amazing people have time to actually work

Celebrations wise, same here. When in Rome and all that - plus the UK of course, and the occasional St Patrick's day guiness - well, why not


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Xose said:


> The problem we find is that the kids are getting a bit clever and now see Xmas doubling up with Reyes being another day for presents.
> 
> 
> One word : CRISIS!!!!
> ...


Hey, we're multinational in our house - whatever's going!!!!

By the way, Happy San Xose tomorrow - and that goes out to all Josephs, Joe's, Jo-Jo's too! Have a good one

Tallulah.x


----------

